# Ciudad Oregon to Alamos



## LisaMay (Feb 18, 2015)

Any good suggestions on getting from the CEN airport to Alamos? Is there a bus or only taxis. My flight gets in at 7pm, right at dusk. 

Thanks!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Ciudad Obregón?


----------



## LisaMay (Feb 18, 2015)

maesonna said:


> Ciudad Obregón?


Yes.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

LisaMay said:


> Any good suggestions on getting from the CEN airport to Alamos? Is there a bus or only taxis. My flight gets in at 7pm, right at dusk.
> 
> Thanks!


There are lots of intercity buses that run through Ciudad Obregon. It is a huge bus station that is a major stop on the north-south route to Tijuana. They usually empty and clean the buses there. You can undoubtedly get a bus from the city to Navojoa. From there there is probably a combi (minivan) or just take a taxi. 7 pm would not be particularly late for a bus, but by the time you get to Navojoa it might be getting late for a pretty small town.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

At 7pm I would get a hotel room, have a nice dinner and take buses to Alamos the next day.


----------



## MJD13 (Aug 11, 2014)

sunnyvmx said:


> At 7pm I would get a hotel room, have a nice dinner and take buses to Alamos the next day.


Hi. I live in Alamos. You can take a cab back to the central bus terminal in Obregon and catch the 21:00 Albatros bus to Alamos. It is Albatrosautobus (I can't post a link but the remainder is .com). It's about a 20 minute right to the bus terminal. Cab is probably your only option. The problem is that you will arrive quite late in Alamos and the town may well be closed up tight. If you have someone to meet you upon arrival, it might be feasible.



FYI, there aren't any hotels right at the airport. You will need to take a cab back to Obregon proper (15 minutes) or south to Navojoa (45 minutes) for a hotel. Then, as suggested, make it up to Alamos the next day. I don't think there are any buses at the airport. It is a very small airport. 

You can easily travel by any number of bus lines between Navojoa and Obregon. Two largish towns. From Navojoa, the jumping off point for Alamos, a local bus, TBC, runs frequently. You will need to check where you can catch it. None of that should be a problem. Particularly if you have some functional Spanish. 

Good luck!


----------

